# Gaston, NC - #7635 F PTS 12/24 moving to Avery Co HS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#7635 Female, poor body score, marked as Owner Contact, she can be PTS on 12/24


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww wish I could get the poor girl!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

God ... not that there isn't something wrong with it *all* the time, but something even more wrong with a PTS date of 12/24. 

Poor terrified little girl...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

What does it mean when it says "owner contact"?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!!-I hope she gets a home or rescued. How sad put to sleep on Christmas Eve. She needs a Christmas miracle. She just looks so scared.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shes not close enough for me to go get her. I have the money to pull right now but she's not close enough! Wishing for a christmas home for this girl!!! she looks so scared.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, GSRA works with this shelter all the time.  I found out from our GSRA volunteer in Charlotte who does all our testing down there what the Owner Contact means: This was her response:

That means she was picked up as a stray and is microchipped - they have to hold the dog until they get the certified letter notification back. IF the owner doesn't contact them after receiving the certified letter then she can either be adopted or rescued.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

More information from our contact in this area stated as follows:

Called the shelter about this dog. She was turned in - the lady I talked to would not really give me any info -They mailed the certified letter yesterday so they have to hold her until that comes back in. Which could be two weeks or more. 


The info on the microchip is outdated so most likely the owners are the ones that turned her in.

She is confined to isolation.
Also, the microchip address is Catawba County - so not likely she will be claimed since the phone number was disconnected


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

"Confined to isolation" sounds like something out of Gitmo......what is the purpose of that? Pic not showing up, at least not for me. I don't know if even the Grinch would be so rotten as to PTS on Christmas Eve.......
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> "Confined to isolation" sounds like something out of Gitmo......what is the purpose of that? Pic not showing up, at least not for me. I don't know if even the Grinch would be so rotten as to PTS on Christmas Eve.......


 
Hopefully with the help of GSRA, she'll be escaping the Grinch's clutches... We're praying for you girl!!!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Pam thanks so much for all you do in posting dogs...I have had problems bringing up the 'generic' Gaston Animal Control link and found it easier to use this link:
Kennel Inquiry
..you can then search for "Rescue" dogs if need be...
Sadly this is a high kill shelter and they dont' last long here
Walton


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't seem to get a picture of her, but I just have to add...

I know that alot of dogs are PTS in this Gaston area, it seems like there are alot of posts for shelter animals. It is really sad to me to look at these pictures because on the dogs faces it's like they know they are in danger- they _all_ look terrified....  If I ever go there I'm coming home with a dog- I have made a pledge to myself about that already!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Gaston girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

any news on this girl?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, I talked to our volunteer yesterday. The letter has NOT come back YET! She feels however this dog will come available. We are full and DO not have open foster space at this time. Our volunteer is NOT allowed to even see her since she is in isolation until the aforementioned clears. Please keep bumping her so we don't forger. Also, I have to say I have fostered 3 dogs from Gaston, they all have been WONDERFUL pulls! They are so grateful and sweet!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

How r they not goign to allow for someone to be ready for her, when he date is in three days to be PTS?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

One more BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will give my contact a call on Monday and see what the status is!!!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Any word on this girl?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes what's the word?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

UPDATE: Shelter was closed today. Volunteer got a recording. The dog has been moved from isolation to a regular kennel. Volunteer is going to the shelter tomorrow and I will have more information at that time. :0)


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump! Any word?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*ONLY has 24 HOURS!*

A volunteer went to GASton county today, yes b/c they GAS them there! This girl ONLY has 24 hours. I am attaching a picture of her. She is a 5 year old SABLE. She is very pretty, as can be seen from the photo.:help: She is in flight mode, since she has been here 2 weeks. The papers came back and she is NOT going to be reclaimed. Our volunteer is trying desperately to get this girl more time, but it is NOT hopeful with the shelter staff. 
This is what she had to say:
"Female Tag7635 - she is a petite girl - 50lbs max when she fills out. She is emaciated (felt as if she has been spayed) has improved since being in lock-up weight wise (which is scary because she is still thin). She is in flight mode. Sweet - isn't interested in anything but escape. So I am not sure how well she would regain once in foster. Someone more experienced in this type of behavior - She was not interested in my presence so from my experience in dog assessment she is only interested in finding an open door for escape. My gut is that she would settle down because she is sweet BUT not for sure."


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay good news, this girl was originally at Avery Co. Humane Society. One of GSRA's volunteers who assessed both GSD's at this shelter was able to work it out that this dog return to this Humane Society. So, she may pop up later, but thank goodness for now she at least has a chance and escaped the gas chamber in Gaston County. Please people, can we help the male, he has a thread too???? 
Our volunteer will be transporting this girl today to her original site.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Safe; going to Avery Co HS


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank heavens - that dear little girl deserves another chance....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Transport went very well!!!


----------

